# Dunstanburgh Castle



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

Ok - had 4 hours kip and been drinking after the match so please bare with me on this but here is one from this mornings trip to Dunstanburgh Castle.

Just the first one i've really looked at... i'll sort the rest out tomorrow.


Dunstanburgh by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


----------



## B2ONGO (May 5, 2011)

Superb Ed - I reckon this is my fav shot I can remember of yours. The light on this rocks coupled with the sunset is very nice indeed. :argie:


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

As usual with you and your cloud jynx you were dealt a shan card with sunrise but hell, youve played a blinder here mate. The light on the rocks is great and the 10-20 has helped you no end in pulling in the foreground detail. Your best seascape by far mate  Im a bit jealous as i couldnt get to these rocks when i visited as the sea was mental!  Well done mate


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Very nice Ed. I was up there earlier this year and didn't have any look at all.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Very nice Ed, would have liked the castle a bit more to the left and can the pipe in the foreground be cloned out?


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

Brazo said:


> Very nice Ed, would have liked the castle a bit more to the left and can the pipe in the foreground be cloned out?


Hehe - its a bit of seaweed... about to go and have a look at the rest of them as I move about with the composition a bit. Can't believe it actually explored lol!


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

GIZTO29 said:


> As usual with you and your cloud jynx you were dealt a shan card with sunrise but hell, youve played a blinder here mate. The light on the rocks is great and the 10-20 has helped you no end in pulling in the foreground detail. Your best seascape by far mate  Im a bit jealous as i couldnt get to these rocks when i visited as the sea was mental!  Well done mate


Do we reckon I'll ever get a cloud in a sunrise? I have a curse!


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

EddieB said:


> Hehe - its a bit of seaweed... about to go and have a look at the rest of them as I move about with the composition a bit. Can't believe it actually explored lol!


Congrats on the explore:thumb:


----------



## cypukas (Aug 24, 2012)

looks very very nice


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

Ok so here are a couple of more...

One from shot wide open at 10mm on my 500D


Dunstanburgh Castle - 10mm by Ed Bookless, on Flickr

And one from the beach...


Dunstanburgh Castle from the beach by Ed Bookless, on Flickr

I had to wait around until 11am as I was meeting my family so took the oportunity to practice some of my panning skills - shooting birds is 10 times harder than cars! At least you know where the car is going!


Birdie by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


Flying Birdies by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


----------

